# "root=" boot option fehlerhaft?

## Blaster

Hallo ihr Lieben,

habe gerade mit Hilfe der Dokumentation auf meinem Toshiba Satellite M40X-129 Gentoo aufgesetzt.

Nach dem reboot mag ich über GRUB booten, bekomme dann aber folgende Meldung:

VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknow-block(8,3)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-block (8,3)

Worum es geht mag ich selbst vermuten können, aber WIE kann ich jetzt bitte die grub.conf editieren? In Gentoo komme ich ja leider nicht rein!

Als Kernel verwende ich den 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 und kompiliert habe ich ihn mit genkernel.

Wer was weiß, bitte helfen, das wäre super.

Dankeschön!

Gruß

Blaster

----------

## psyqil

LiveCD booten, Partition mounten und ran an den grub!

Willkommen im Forum!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Blaster

Das heißt, CD rein, davon booten und dann?

Etwas folgendes:

# mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

# ls /mnt/cdrom/stages

# cd /mnt/gentoo

?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  :Smile: 

Echt top! 

 :Very Happy: 

//EDIT:

Habe nun die grub.conf editieren können, aber der Fehler bleibt LEIDER der gleiche.  :Sad: 

----------

## psyqil

```
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo

vim /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Partition und Editor darfst Du Dir natürlich selber aussuchen.  :Razz: 

----------

## SinoTech

1. "grub.conf" posten

2. Ausgabe von "fdisk -l /dev/hda" posten

Mfg

Sino

----------

## psyqil

Schreib auch gleich die Dateisysteme dazu und überleg Dir, ob die auch im Kernel sind.

----------

## Blaster

Hallo, danke euch beiden!

Hier mal meine grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

titel=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r9

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

Und die Ausgabe von fdisk:

Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device Boot     Start      End    Blocks            ID    System

/dev/sda1         1           5       40131            83    Linux (habe ext2 gewählt)

/dev/sda2         6          68      506047+        82    Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3        69        9729    77601982+    83    Linux (habe ext3 gewählt)

//EDIT:

ist nen bissel unübersichtlich, deshalb hier:

www.patrick-imo.de/gentoo.jpg

----------

## psyqil

Oh, genkernel. Hab ich leider keine Ahnung von, aber müßte "root=" nicht auf die initrd zeigen?

----------

## Blaster

Also so:

...

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev 

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

Oder habe ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden?

----------

## psyqil

Ist nur geraten, ich hab genkernel noch nie benutzt. Das Handbuch sagt

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r3
```

----------

## Earthwings

Hi Blaster, dir fehlt die Unterstützung für deinen IDE/SCSI/SATA-Controller im Kernel. Siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2411700.html#2411700

----------

## SinoTech

 *Blaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> titel=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r9
> ...

 

Muss das "hd0,0" nicht eher durch "sd0,0" ersetzt werden ? Also ich würde sagen das ganze muss so aussehen:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(sd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r3

root (sd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## franzf

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *Blaster wrote:*   
> 
> [...]
> 
> titel=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r9
> ...

 

Nein, sdax ist der Device-Name. Grub hat seine eigene Bezeichnug und spricht (korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich dalsch liege) die Platten mit "hd" an. 

Der Fehler, den du bekommst, kommt vom Grub. Der Kernel ist an dieser Stelle noch nicht gemountet (oder?). Die Aktivierung im Kernel sollte also nicht das Problem sein.

Hat jemand eine Lösung?

----------

## psyqil

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Der Fehler, den du bekommst, kommt vom Grub.

 Da liegst Du dalsch!  :Razz:  Der Kernel ist geladen und läuft ins Leere.

----------

## djcrackman

 *Blaster wrote:*   

> kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

 

da du genkernel verwendet hast, MUSS das ganze wie folgt aussehen:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev
```

hier stehts auch wunderschön beschrieben  :Wink: )

----------

## Blaster

Habe das jetzt mal so gemacht die es im Handbuch steht aber es geht auch nicht, genau der gleiche Fehler.

Wenn ich in der grub.conf "hd" durch "sd" ersetze startet nicht mal GRUB.

Was nun?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## djcrackman

im man steht für user mit genkernel und grub folgendes:

```
default 0

timeout 30

...

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r3

...
```

deine grub.conf sollte also folgendes beinhalten:

```
default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r9

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9
```

wobei mir folgendes aufgefallen ist (vl hast du dich da aber nur beim abschreiben vertan: du hattest titel anstant title geschrieben => währe in dem fall natürlich auch ein fehler .... 

sicherheitshalber nochmal folgendes machen:

mit livecd booten, danach alle platten dorthin mounten wo sie hingehören (SOLLTE bei dir so aussehen):

```
mount -t ext3 /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

danach liest du das verzeichnis /mnt/gentoo/boot nochmal aus: sind die files kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 und initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r9 existent? wenn ja, dann kannst du das file /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf so editieren, dass es so aussieht, wie ich hier (dieses posting  :Wink: ) oben gepostet habe ...

----------

## Xiller

Hallo ihr,

ich hab exakt das selbe Problem. Hat noch jemand eine Idee?

Danke und Gruß, 

Xiller

----------

## XMath

Moin,

habt ihr auch einfach mal kontrolliert, dass der entsprechende SATA Treiber mit im Kernel eingebunden wurde?

Sollte doch auch, trotz genkernel, in der /usr/src/linux/.config einzusehen sein.

MfG

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich kann XMath nur zustimmen!

Habe gestern auf meinem Pentium 4 Gentoo draufgeklatscht und den 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 Kernel neu kompiliert. Danach hatte ich auch diesen Fehler. Bei mir lag es daran, dass dieser verbaute onboard RAID Controler nicht erkannt wurde und dadurch auch die SATA Disks nicht laufen konnten (Nicht dass ich das RAID benutzen würde.).

```

Location:

   -> Device Drivers

      -> SCSI device support

         -> SCSI device support (SCSI [=y])

            -> SCSI low-level drivers

Intel/ICP (former GDT SCSI Disk Array) RAID Controller support
```

Allerdings frage ich mich, wie Ihr alle darauf kommt, dass das Gerät SCSI oder SATA verwendet??? Ist schliesslich nur ein Notebook und wenn ich mir die Daten von der Toshiba Website so anschaue, wird da wohl nur ne gewöhnliche IDE Disk drinn sein. Oder werden diese Disks nun auch schon über sdxx angesprochen?

Ein sich fragender STiGMaTa

#Edit

Aha, ich sehe gerade, dass der Intel 915PM Chipsatz die neue ICH6-M-Southbridge (wie in meinem Pentium 4) beinhaltet. Das unterstützt Features wie Serial ATA und ATA/100. Dann würde ich versuchen folgendes anzuwählen:

```
-> Device Drivers

   -> SCSI device support

      -> SCSI device support (SCSI [=y])

         -> SCSI low-level drivers

            -> Serial ATA (SATA) support (SCSI_SATA [=y])

```

dort 

< >   AHCI SATA support (NEW)

oder

< >   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support (NEW)

auswählen

----------

